# Jeff Speakman......Kenpo Movies



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2004)

Ok my Kenpo friends, I got to see 'The Perfect Weapon' for the first time not to long ago, thanks to the Persuasive Powers of Chad and Jason!

I loved it, this is the first time I have seem Kenpo in action, very cool!

So now can I have some more Titles of Jeff Speakman movies, or any other movies that have good example of American Kenpo!

Cheers


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 8, 2004)

Street Knight and White Knight I think and there were a couple of other even worse low budget movies. 

Unfortunately each movie gets worse than the previous. The perfect weapon was his best. In my opinion.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 8, 2004)

Funny you should ask about Mr. Speakman's movies today, because I checked the Internet Movie Database _(I had fogotten the name of one of his films),_and it turns out today is his birthday too--Happy Birthday, Mr. S!  

Getting back to your question - as Mr. Farnsworth said, most of Mr. Speakman's movies aren't that hot as far as script and character development are concerned, and I also agree with him that *The Perfect Weapon * was the best.  *Street Knight*, *The Expert*, *Deadly Outbreak * and *Hot Boyz * all have some Kenpo in them, but not as much as *Perfect Weapon*, and, unfortunately, when I rented them (or saw them on Cable), I just wanted to "fast forward" to the fight scenes.....

There are some actual Kenpo instructors* & students in his latest movie, *The Gunman* [in the opening credits].  It was an independent film made in Texas and I with some of my fellow students & some of the Kenpo black belts from TX got to be extras & meet Mr. Speakman.  It was an interesting experience, but I would recommend that you rent it on DVD (don't buy it).  If you want to see his other movies, I also recommend renting them first.  I'm not trying to be mean, just honest...

Respectfully,
Gin-Gin :asian:

*P.S.--I don't mean to imply that other "actual instructors" weren't in his previous movies - if I'm not mistaken, Mr. Bryan Hawkins & Mr. Bob Liles were in at least one of them, and one of Mr. Gil Hibben's knives was featured in *Plato's Run*.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 8, 2004)

We musn't forget "Running Red".  
Sean


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 8, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> We musn't forget "Running Red".
> Sean


I didn't see that one--is that the one where he had a beard & played his own twin?  Was it better or worse than the other movies mentioned?  _(Or should I not ask....)_


----------



## Blindside (Nov 8, 2004)

Y'all forgot "Escape from Atlantis" or maybe you just blocked it, cause boy did it suck.  

Lamont


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 8, 2004)

but there wasn't any Kenpo in that one...that's why it sucked so badly...


----------



## Blindside (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes there was, about 5 seconds of it, when Speakman fights the main badguy, but was pretty slappy with Speakman doing weird spins and stuff.  

Lamont


----------



## Mace (Nov 9, 2004)

Didn't he also do one called "Land of the Free" or something similar?
Sean


----------



## phlaw (Nov 9, 2004)

I know Jim Diggs was in The Perfect Weapon, he was the one that gets stabbed in the knee in the warehouse scene.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 9, 2004)

Okay let me take stock of what I have:
Perfect Weapon VHS "I wonder if I could kick you A$$"
Street Knight VHS Leaping Crane and Thundering  Wrenches
The Expert VHS Can you say Ginsu?
Running Red VHS AND DVD Judo Gene LaBelle
Land of the Free VHS "You forgot your bulletproof cup"


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 9, 2004)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> Okay let me take stock of what I have:
> Perfect Weapon VHS "I wonder if I could kick you A$$"
> Street Knight VHS Leaping Crane and Thundering  Wrenches
> The Expert VHS Can you say Ginsu?
> ...


For *Perfect Weapon*, you forgot: "It's not one of those hippie schools, is it?"  :lol:  :lol:  :rofl:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 9, 2004)

So many good ones in that one! 
I have a half finished review on my website. Here are some gems:
  "Jeff's father is a police officer and former military man but he can't his control little ten year old after his wife dies. Again proving that women are superior. He's speaking to Kim as this all happens, and Jeff sneaks down the stairs, along with his little brother, Adam, to listen. So this police officer and military man can't control his own son. Um...why? What does Jeff have his father does not? His own personal army of gremlins or something? A flame thrower prehaps?"
 "We then cut back to Jeff driving his 'Stang and see his old high school in the distance. This brings back another memory. My question is how can he be driving safely if he keeps having these flashbacks"
 "Jeff ends his martial training as well and becomes a drifter. I can just see him at a job interview. "And what's your current employment?" "I'm self-employed" "You own your own business?" "No, I'm a professional drifter"
 "At this point in the film we are re-introduced to Jeff's brother, now a cop. He requests to be put on the case because "Kim was family to me too". Seems like that would cloud his judgment, but he's allowed on the case. Jeff and Adam meet with those classic lines "Jeff?" "Adam." At this juncture we have a classic case of right and wrong. Not so much right and wrong as testosterone fueled karate rampage vs. the "right and lawful" way to it." 
 Jeff heads for the Croc Pit club, a neon dungeon, with live crocodiles and many Koreans dressed like 40's gangsters. Jeff sidles up to the bar and asks the man drinking there, "Havent I seen you somewhere before?" The bouncer interrupts before the man can answer, but let the Kenpo begin!!
 "Now, as you know, I don't practice EPAK, so I can't sit here and give you a blow-by-blow account of what happens next. I know someone who could, but we not talking all that much anymore and...Anywho. All I can say is and I quote "Kenpo and our famous neck snaps". 

HEHE


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 10, 2004)

Mace said:
			
		

> Didn't he also do one called "Land of the Free" or something similar?
> Sean


Yep.  And the big fight scene was with the main badguy- William Shatner.
Nuff said?  :barf:


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 10, 2004)

Which was the one where he, in the end, had to break into the prison spec ops style and take out the main bad guy, who was on death row and trying to break out?


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 10, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Which was the one where he, in the end, had to break into the prison spec ops style and take out the main bad guy, who was on death row and trying to break out?


That was *The Expert*.  Speakman's character broke into the prison to kill the guy who had raped & murdered his sister & got off with the "Insanity" defense & was going to be transported to a mental hospital the next day....


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 10, 2004)

Ah!  thanks!


----------



## Seig (Nov 10, 2004)

Stay away from Hot Boys, it is pure unadlterated trash. I am embarassed to have Kenpo even remotely assosciated with it.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 11, 2004)

Could it be wqorse that "Escape from Atlantis" the mis mosh of parenting issues, Unicorns, Dwarfs, Salty Sailors, Satyrs and Kenpo?

Todd


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 11, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Could it be wqorse that "Escape from Atlantis" the mis mosh of parenting issues, Unicorns, Dwarfs, Salty Sailors, Satyrs and Kenpo?
> 
> Todd


Much worse.
Much, much worse.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok so if Speakman's movies are not too hot, any other movies with Kenpo action in them??


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 11, 2004)

Geez, I didn't know he did all of those movies :idunno: . Thanks all for the heads up! It's ashame that he had such a great hit right off of the bat and the rest tanked. Although I have never met him personally I've only heard good things about his skills and teaching abilities. 
 :asian:


----------



## The Kai (Nov 12, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Much worse.
> Much, much worse.


Hard to believe, I have to admit there is a certain "slow down and look at the car accident" affect with Escape from Atlantis.  
Todd


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 12, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Ok so if Speakman's movies are not too hot, any other movies with Kenpo action in them??


I'm not aware of anyone else making a film with Kenpo in it but I could be wrong, so if anyone out there knows of any, please post them....

Otherwise, you might want to just rent the following movies (and "fast forward" to the fight scenes):
_*Street Knight, The Expert, Deadly Outbreak, Hot Boyz*_

And, although *Hot Boyz * is pretty stinky, there is a nice belt promotion scene in it.

Respectfully,
Gin-Gin


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 12, 2004)

The only other examples of Kenpo in films that I know of are SGM Ed Parker's movies and Star Trek:Insurrection (Worf does a few seconds of Kenpo during his fight scene on the bridge).  
That's one reason I had such high hopes for Jeff Speakman's movies.
Ah, well...


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 19, 2004)

Deadly outbreak was kindof cheesy butthe action is about as good as Perfect Weapon.  What's the one where they are in space and he plays some kind of evil dictator they break out of space-jail???  No Kenpo in that one either...


in short - just watch Perfect Weapon and Deadly Outbreak and let it go at that


----------



## phlaw (Nov 20, 2004)

The Perfect Weapon is definately the best one, I hope one day Mr. Speakman makes another movie of that caliber...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 20, 2004)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> What's the one where they are in space and he plays some kind of evil dictator they break out of space-jail???  No Kenpo in that one either...


That's "Timelock".  Another stinker, sad to say.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 27, 2004)

I just checked back over the thread and noticed that no one mentioned "Memorial Day" and "Scorpio One", two of Jeff Speakman's more forgettable movies.  Not good, but lacking that truly rancid quality which makes some movies memorable ("Hot Boyz", for instance).


----------



## Colin_Linz (Dec 27, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Ok so if Speakman's movies are not too hot, any other movies with Kenpo action in them??


There are a few others that feature Kempo, but not American. Sonny Chiba, from Kill Bill did some movies featuring Shorinji Kempo. One was titled The Killing Machine, in the west, a very poor title I thought. It was titled Shorinji Kempo in Japan and was the Story of Doshin So and the founding of Shorinji Kempo.

The other was one of his Street Fighter series titled Sister Street Fighter, it featured quite a lot of Shorinji Kempo as the story revolved around Shorinji Kempo kenshi fighting the drug syndicate. In the dubbed version the translate Shorinji Kempo as Shorinji Karate?

In Jet Lis movie Shaolin Temple there were a few Shorinji Kempo kenshi in the main fight scene at the temple, one of the was Yamazaki sensei from Hombu.


----------

